# 2011 Nissan Rogue SV



## Vjterry70 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hello, 

I just recently bought a 2011 Rogue SV and when i bought it, the CEL light was on I have a code reader and I pulled the code and it was for the Mass Airflow Sensor the code was P0101, So i replaced it and when i checked for the codes again it came back up with the p0101 and also a p0113 which says the IAT is bad So i took that MAF Sensor back to AutoZone and swapped it out for another one and installed it, the P0113 code went away, BUT I still have the P0101 code, and i cant gewt it to go away. 

Anyone have any ideas, I have seen that there are other things that could cause this


air intake leak
clogged cat
faulty MAF Pigtail
Faulty/Dirty Throttle body


Any of you had this same issue?


Thanks


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2016/MC-10119172-9999.pdf



You probably wasted your money on the MAF, most likely your ECM needs a repro. See the above bulletin. Nissan cut the A/F Sensor maps inside a lot of their ECM's "too close", and as the MAF and A/F readings change with age, the readings drift off the map. Not knowing its map is faulty, the ECM incorrectly blames the MAF.


----------



## Vjterry70 (Feb 27, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2016/MC-10119172-9999.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> You probably wasted your money on the MAF, most likely your ECM needs a repro. See the above bulletin. Nissan cut the A/F Sensor maps inside a lot of their ECM's "too close", and as the MAF and A/F readings change with age, the readings drift off the map. Not knowing its map is faulty, the ECM incorrectly blames the MAF.


Reading that the Rogue isnt listed on that bulletin


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

My bad, I thought the Rogue QR had one, I should've looked harder. Chances are it still isn't the MAF at fault. The most common problem is a dirty Throttle Body, plus anytime the MAF is replaced you need to perform an Idle Air Volume Learn (IAVL) to match the new MAF characteristics to the ECM.


----------



## Vjterry70 (Feb 27, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> My bad, I thought the Rogue QR had one, I should've looked harder. Chances are it still isn't the MAF at fault. The most common problem is a dirty Throttle Body, plus anytime the MAF is replaced you need to perform an Idle Air Volume Learn (IAVL) to match the new MAF characteristics to the ECM.


I will look at the throttle body and see if its dirty and if it is i will clean it off
Is the relearn something I can do or does a nissan technician have to do that?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Per the TB, particularly look for crud on the lower edge and back-lower half of the butterfly. Those are the parts you can't really reach without the butterfly wide-open, but they're the parts most likely to accumulate carbon. Of course a dealer can do the IAVL, but if you know someone with a good scanner, any high-end one can do the IAVL as work support. Even some mid-range ones like Foxwells will do it, so you aren't stuck with a dealer, just any shop with good tools.


----------



## Vjterry70 (Feb 27, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Per the TB, particularly look for crud on the lower edge and back-lower half of the butterfly. Those are the parts you can't really reach without the butterfly wide-open, but they're the parts most likely to accumulate carbon. Of course a dealer can do the IAVL, but if you know someone with a good scanner, any high-end one can do the IAVL as work support. Even some mid-range ones like Foxwells will do it, so you aren't stuck with a dealer, just any shop with good tools.



Ok thank you, getting the intake hose off isnt going to be an easy task but its supposed to be somewhat nice weather monday I may "tear" into it.

And i do have a Mechanic friend that gives me really good rates,i'll see if he can do the IAVL


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Vjterry70 said:


> Ok thank you, getting the intake hose off isnt going to be an easy task but its supposed to be somewhat nice weather monday I may "tear" into it.


Yep, they're a bit of a pain on gen1 Rogues, but not as bad as some that face backwards like '13-up Sentras. The gaskets usually come off clean if you want to take the TB loose, just be careful to wipe any crud off both surfaces before re-installing. The bolts are usually allens (5mm I think), so also be careful to seat the tool so you don't strip a head, that will become a major PITA.


----------

